# Minecraft , FTB Crash Report



## Mustangbruder02 (13. Mai 2015)

Hey Community,
Ich Spiele gerne das Spiel Minecraft mit nem Modpack über den Feed The Beast Launcher (Direwolf20 1.6.4) Aber nun startet es nicht mehr , ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso.Undzwar Startet das Spiel und Schliesst sich dann aber wieder.
-Iava 7 (Der Buchstabe vorm Ava.. meine taste Dafür ist kaputt XD)
-Mainboard: P5KPLAM-EPU
-Grafikkarte: Onboard Intel GMA
-CPU Intel E5200 @ 2.50Ghz
-Boxed Kühler


Hoffe ihr Könnt mir helfen und sagen woran es liegt.
LG Andreas
(Wieso kann man keine .rar dateien hochladen ? {Crash Report})


----------



## BloodyKnife (15. Mai 2015)

Hatte ähnliches Problem nach dem ich mehr RAM hinzugefügt hatte ging alles wieder.

oder andere Java version.


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (16. Mai 2015)

BloodyKnife schrieb:


> Hatte ähnliches Problem nach dem ich mehr RAM hinzugefügt hatte ging alles wieder.
> 
> oder andere Java version.



Brachte aber nichts naia hab den Ordner Gelöscht geht ietzt Einigermassen, , aber danke


----------

